# I have been inspired!



## Celtic Hill Farm (Feb 20, 2009)

so i went on a sleigh ride this past thursday while i was on vacation in VT! Well...i was like THIS IS AWESOME! So i decided that i would *try* and train the donkeys to drive as a pair! Has anyone ever done this? is there anything i can work on now? It wouldn't be for show, it would just be for fun!


----------



## Emily's mom (Feb 20, 2009)

That sounds like lots of fun, my husband would like to eventually pair up our two!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Feb 20, 2009)

Well... I was thinking, sense they don't like to be apart when i work with them, then mine as well do something the both of them can do together.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 20, 2009)

I had thought about training 2 hinnys as a driving team, but just never found the time. All the Percherons drove in single, teams, 3up and 4 and 6 horse hitches.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Feb 20, 2009)

Do they already both drive? I haven't done it yet, but a friend of mine has several miniature horse teams. I know they get each critter driving well first, and then put them together. I will call her and tell her to go on this site! They drive teams hooked to a wagon, and also chariots, where they run real fast! Yee Haw!!! I have a donkey driving gelding now (8 years old) and I am going to start my new Jack this year. I don't know if I will hitch him up this year. Might just get him used to the harness and ground driving, then actaully hitch next year. He has his studly duties and I don't want to throw too much at him. I do think teams are so neat! I love the harnesses with the metal dots on them.! How old are the two you want to use? Much luck and have fun!!!!!Wendy


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 20, 2009)

Wendy, My miniature team harness is studded like your talking about (metal dots..



) It is fun drivng teams. We have a antique cutter, for the biggies, and a small amish made sleigh that my minis could easily pull, and a cart for the minis too. I really need to get motivated to do this again. I use to enjoy taking my clydesdale around the lake in winter especially when it was snowing out lightly... I lost her a few years back at the age of 35. She was my big baby and driving companion. Now, ..all I think is ...its too cold.






and its WORK, getting the drafts and harnessing them up. YUP, the minis would be so much easier.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Feb 21, 2009)

That sounds lovely, driving around the lake! And an Amish sled--very cool! I bought two drving collars from a wonderful min-horse breeder. who was retiring from showing/breeding. They are just beautiful, not big, would probably fit smaller minis or mini mules, which is what I\we raise. I hope to have a team that can wear them someday. We have a red cart that has runners, (seen in the Christmas pictures) and are really hoping to get it out again this year. Maybe this week-end?


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Feb 21, 2009)

Cool! The Girls are 5-8 years old. I have been working with one, and i have been thinking about starting the other one. Aura is doing really good. Leia on the other hand...



. all i need is time.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm very slowly moving in the direction of driving my two girls as a team. I would like for us to advance to ground driving soon. The problem is I really don't know what I'm doing



Hopefully we can get an expert out here to coach us sometime soon.

In the meantime are there any good books or videos? I have the 'basic' Meredith Hodges book & that's about it, besides some of her programs saved on the dvr. Any recommendations on something else?

Y'all be sure to post pics when you're out and about driving your donkeys!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Feb 21, 2009)

I have been slow moving too... I got my Bit and Bridle and Sursingle last year, i just got a harness. my aura girl Walks and some troting. I am thinking of hitching her when the weather gets better! Leia i just got in from working with and she did really good. i just led her around with the bridle and side reins attached to the surcingle.


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Feb 21, 2009)

I've got to get busy too!! But, while you guys are waiting for weather to warm up, I've got to get working NOW. Soon it will be HOT HOT HOT here in TX.

Soon after I purchased Kasspur, I acquired an easy entry cart with a black nylon harness thrown in. He's growing into it very nicely. Yesterday we tried it on again, then attached some lightweight small branches to the traces for some weight and noise. I then led him around by his halter. NO PROB!

Next we'll add some narrow PVC pipe to the tugs to simulate the cart shafts and proceed in the same manner. I haven't bitted him up yet which may not be the proper procedure, but since I don't have an assistant I'll continue to hand lead him for now. I really prefer driving in an open bridle (sans blinkers) if at all possible.

CONGRATS Wendy.....on your new spotted jack!!!

Lori


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Feb 21, 2009)

we should form a "L'il Beginnings Donkey Training Support Group" lol. seeings that all of us are training our donkeys to drive...we can share our secrets.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 21, 2009)

If someone wants to start a "Sharing Secrets" thread on training donks to drive, or a training donkeys to drive support group



I will pin it. So, it will stay at the top for awhile. Come on everyone....lets hear your secrets.





Corinne


----------

